# Bucket List Bull on a Fly Rod



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

caught on 9' ADG Titanium Fly Rod.. video to follow.:texasflag


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Nice fish!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thatâ€™s a big one.


----------



## Gisclair (Mar 8, 2018)

Awesome work! Congrats!


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Great fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------

